# Linux drivers on FreeBSD: Xorg, Blender, OpenGL



## sossego (Jul 26, 2009)

The ATI R300 driver is available for Linux, but not for FreeBSD.
Will using org linux drivers work?

Previous releases of Xorg along with FreeBSD- 5.0 6.0 releases to 7.0- didn't require this.

64bit, 1.7G, sempron 3400+ 7.0 release IGP xpress200/r300.


----------



## ale (Jul 26, 2009)

I never had an Ati GPU, but did you tried installing x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati ?


----------



## adamk (Jul 26, 2009)

R300 GPUs are supported just fine on FreeBSD with the open source drivers., including accelerated 2D and 3D.  The drivers might not be enough to run doom3, but certainly Q3A, UT, maybe even UT2004 (though Xpress GPUs are pretty crappy, so maybe not), and blender.

Indeed, the AMD has completely dropped R300 support from their latest closed source drivers for linux.


----------



## sossego (Jul 27, 2009)

So, I am taking it that loading the r300 and radeon modules should do the trick?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> Will using org linux drivers work?


No.


----------



## adamk (Jul 27, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> So, I am taking it that loading the r300 and radeon modules should do the trick?



Just configure Xorg to use the radeon driver and it will load the kernel module when X starts.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Aug 9, 2009)

Problem is that I want to use blender on FreeBSD and can't anymore.

edit: I've "ported" the xorg.conf log with Debian between releases when I had monitor resolution troubles. Can the same be done with FreeBSD between Xorg 6.9 on FBSD 6.x and Xorg 7.? on FBSD 7.x?


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2009)

Why can't you?  

Adam


----------



## sossego (Aug 10, 2009)

I had built the drm module and loaded it. The box freezes after about 30 minutes.


----------



## adamk (Aug 10, 2009)

Then please open up a freebsd problem report and bring this up on the correct mailing list.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll have to reinstall the system.
The file system keeps filling up and I am not able to remove any data.


----------

